# Christmas Fulu



## skieric89 (Aug 26, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any breeders that might have some Xystichromis phytophagus (Christmas Fulus) for sale. One of my females just died and I'm looking to replace her.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Try Dave rare fish.com
xris


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Dave doesnt have any on his stock list ATM.

http://davesfish.com/


----------



## skieric89 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ya I checked him already. Thats where I got them originally. Thnaks though.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

His list isn't up to date make sure you call or email him for current stocks.

I am sure this thread will be locked shortly


----------



## shaneo5402 (10 mo ago)

skieric89 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew of any breeders that might have some Xystichromis phytophagus (Christmas Fulus) for sale. One of my females just died and I'm looking to replace her.


----------

